# Concerned



## rebelxpen (Dec 29, 2017)

I know I'm probably going to get annoying before I settle into any semblance of confidence, and I've already read all the articles and things, but I think Puck has diarrhea? 

I read the articles, but he's not really matching up with any of the symptoms I saw unless I missed something, except the dirty looking bottom. 

He's still chirping and exploring his cage, he's still eating and he's started playing... I removed all the rope toys from his cage and I'm planning on remaking them with safer materials, but I noticed his vent looks dirty this morning when I changed his food and water and tray paper. 

The poop on his paper seemed okay? It wasn't watery or anything, and I actually saw him poop once and it didn't seem like diarrhea and he's not acting like he's uncomfortable? 

Is it maybe I'm feeding him a different brand of food than the Petsmart did? I'm not sure which one they gave him, but I can call and ask.

Also, could it be stress?


----------



## rebelxpen (Dec 29, 2017)

Update: 

I turned on a budgie chatter video and he got excited and started chattering back and flying around and playing with his mirror. 

I was able to get a good look at his vent without needing to reach in or mess with him, and it looks like it's just a little poop stuck to his feathers, but its falling off as he flies, at least it looks like a smaller amount each time he lands. His actually vent doesn't look irritated or red or anything, I was able to see it when he was perched on the cage wall beside me. 

So, maybe he just had a little upset tummy? I'm going to try and set up an appointment with the Avian Vet, I was just panicking because I wasn't sure if I would be able to soon enough being that it's a holiday weekend if he's actually sick. 

I'm reallllyyyy sorry if I'm being annoying, I promise I'm reading everything, I just don't have any experience to go by. Dogs and horses are easier. :\


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When a budgie first comes into a new environment it can be stressed which can cause a bit of "pasting of the vent". 
Even with healthy birds, sometimes a bit of the feces will get stuck on a feather for a short period of time. 
Puck will preen the "dirties" off his vent feathers.

Puck is eating, has started playing and the poop on the bottom of his cage looks normal so he does not have diarrhea. 
Diarrhea presents as less formed, more frequent and watery looking droppings.

If you have not yet done so, I would start researching to find an Avian Vet in your area.
Set up an appointment to get Puck a "well-birdie" check-up.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. 
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Best wishes!*


----------



## rebelxpen (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks, Deborah. I'm looking into those vets now, and have been, but it's proving more difficult than I thought to find one that isn't just a vet that happens to see birds. :\ I'm going to keep looking and set up an appointment as soon as I can.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Send me your city/town in SC in a Private Message and I'll see if I can help you locate one.*


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Meg,

FairyBee has given excellent advice (as always). I would add as an FYI that your bird's droppings may change a little in color and consistency with a change in diet. I noticed this when Lemon Drop started eating pellets. It is always something to monitor.

Goldenwing


----------



## rebelxpen (Dec 29, 2017)

You guys are the best. Seriously, thanks. 
I mean, I need to just chill because I've only had him, what, two days now? Three at most? I got him Thursday night. I'm probably stressing him out by how nervous I am.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies do pick up on your emotions so it is important that you try to remain calm and relaxed. 
The fact that he's chirping and beginning to play already are very good signs. :thumbup:

I've sent you an Avian Veterinarian recommendation via Private Message now. *


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

rebelxpen said:


> Update:
> 
> I turned on a budgie chatter video and he got excited and started chattering back and flying around and playing with his mirror.
> 
> ...


I suggest you remove the mirror as budgies can easily become obsessed with their reflection.


----------



## rebelxpen (Dec 29, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Budgies do pick up on your emotions so it is important that you try to remain calm and relaxed.
> The fact that he's chirping and beginning to play already are very good signs. :thumbup:
> 
> I've sent you an Avian Veterinarian recommendation via Private Message now. *


Thank you so much, Deborah. I contacted the vet and I'll be making an appointment as soon as they get back to me.

The scare with the diarrhea cleared right up. He's been preening himself and stretching and playing all day. He spent a lot of the day just chittering and chattering and sat on a perch near me while I folded clothes on the floor in front of the cage. He was grinding his beak a lot and fluffing up in between dosing and playing with one of his toys.

I'm feeling much better, and he seems to be doing well. I really appreciate everybody's help so much <3


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome. :hug:

I'm closing this thread now. *


----------

